# Wekkly specials



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Decided today that I am going to be offering weekly deals for forum members. If this goes well, I might make it twice weekly. I will be posting a weekly special either later this evening, or first thing in the morning. I will also be posting these specials on my FB page first. I am doing this to offer these to my FB followers first. If you would like to follow the store happenings on FB. Just go to my home page ( http://www.baywatcharms.com ), Click on the like button. This will give you the oportuninty to check out the specials first. I am also setting up FB pages for the archery side, and the BGE side of the store. Hope to see some of you on my FB pages.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I think I'd rather eat glass than become a facebooker.


----------



## Hammerlock1 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Weekly Specials*

Tim, I (as well as many PFF members) look forward to seeing your specials, whether they hit here or Facebook first. We appreciate the heads-up and the opportunity to be some of the first to take advantage of a great deal!

Hammerlock1:notworthy:


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Look forward to it. Hope to bring you some business soon.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Tim,

Thanks for the tyransfers yesterday. I'll be having more come your way!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Tim, looking forward to your specials but I don't do the Facebook thing either. I waste enough time on-line without getting into that.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I thought the same about FB a few months ago. Once I got into it a little bit. I like it. It is like my own personal forum. But the best thing I like about it, is that I am able to stay in contact with many of my realatives that I never get to see. I stay in touch with all of them now.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Yea, FB can be a boon for a business, but for most people is is just and insidious timesucker, that broadcasts your life to eveyone, and is most likely spying on you in way you would not feel comfortable if you knew.
I logged on ONCE, because I HAD TO to view some online information, and it IMMEDIATLY STOLE MY ADDRESS BOOK and brought up people it thought I might know......I immediatly closed my account.
I just don't like the way FB and twitter keep track of every word you say, and can turn them into piecharts and graphs of what everyone is talking about RIGHT THIS SECOND. ....of course GOOGLE is probably doing that and more all the time anyway...
....so I guess it rubs me the wrong way when a business ignores their website info, in favor of updating FB. ....I know its easier, but its just how I feel.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Good looking website. Any updates on weekly specials?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

No info on website!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I was thinking about relisting the S&W 40GVE. I will think about it tonight, and maybe post it at a new price tomorrow.


----------

